# SFTP File transer is slow.



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

hello all , 

i am running windows server 2008 with the hyper V role installed.
i have installed windows 7 Professional as a guest OS. assigned 2 GB of Ram to the machine. 

the point behind the VM is to virtualize my FTP server and incase a format is required i have the VM file on my 2nd partition, host OS on another. 

i use Cerberus FTP Server on the Win7 OS. i configured the server to accept SFTP and TLS connections. 

on the host OS i installed Fire FTP and File Zilla, both Clients will at max download a 4 MB file at 64 KB/Sec .. i have seen both jump to about 80 KB but was only a split second and never held.. however if i login without SFTP and transfer over standard protocol, i download at 1 MB/sec. which is my normal speeds. 

would this be only to the encryption process?, in the Cerberus Server there are options to adjust download speeds, i have left it default, and altered it to allow its max configuration. 

My ISP is not limiting any connections that shouldnt be, therefore. i ask your input. 

any suggestions guys?

thanks in advance !!

*
*

*http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNGVrbfNb2krOYHhJPutw0dcJFB45A&cad=rja*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You don't tell us how much ram is in the server


----------

